# Video Card to Increase Screen Resolution



## mynameizgreg (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello,

I have a laptop that supports 1400x1050 or something to that extent. However, I would like to increase this number to 1600x1200 at least. Are there any video cards that I can buy/install that allow me to do this? My laptop is a IBM Thinkpad Lenovo R60. I have the default gear in there (I'm not sure what came with it). Would I be able to get a video card to fix up this problem? Thanks!

Greg


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Greg, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Your video card should already support that resolution. Do you mean on an external monitor? You should get up to 2048 x 1536 with the Radeon X1400.


----------



## mynameizgreg (Sep 21, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Hi Greg, and welcome to TSF! :wave:
> 
> Your video card should already support that resolution. Do you mean on an external monitor? You should get up to 2048 x 1536 with the Radeon X1400.


Thanks Matt. When I right click and go to properties --> settings, the highest I can go to is 1450x1050. How can I harness this power?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Use an external monitor. A lot of the 19" and 20" CRTs can support 1600 x 1200. Additionally 20" LCDs and larger have native resolutions that are higher so check the native resolution of an LCD before you buy it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that he means on the laptops normal screen if that is the case then you can not.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> I think that he means on the laptops normal screen if that is the case then you can not.


Correct. You can only run LCDs at their native resolution or lower. 1400 x 1050 is a pretty good resolution for a laptop display. Is there any particular reason you need a higher resolution display.


----------



## mynameizgreg (Sep 21, 2007)

I play online poker and the default table size on sites that cannot resize tables is exactly 1/4 the screen of a 1600x1200 display (minus the toolbar). Any less screen resolution and I will have overlap on the tables. 

I got the laptop because it is standardized through my school. I am considering getting a different laptop because of this issue. I actually have 2 Dell 20" FPS I think 2007 or something, but sometimes I like to lay on a couch and play. 

Would I be able to buy a new screen for my laptop, since the monitor seems to be limiting resouce?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Technically yes, however the upgraded LCD will end up costing over $100. I would look at an external monitor. Any quality 17" and most 19" CRTs will be able to handle 1600 x 1200. If you have an LCD it has to have a native resolution of 1600 x 1200 to be able to run it.


----------



## mynameizgreg (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't mind paying for the upgraded LCD (I want the convenience of the portability of the laptop). How do I go about buying one?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I can't seem to find any display hardware for the R60, but I would take it to a local shop and have them order the part and install it.


----------



## mynameizgreg (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Matt. You've been very helpful.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. Good luck with the upgrade.


----------

